# Spare Fuses....



## TravelinTexas (Apr 30, 2010)

We just purchased a 2010 Outback 300BH and will be taking her out Memorial Day Weekend down to the coast. I was just wondering with everyone's own experiences what fuses may
be good to have on hand as spares? Any particular ones that are a must have? I will be adding a Barker 3500 tongue jack this week and I believe there is a 30 amp in-line
fuse included with the jack. I always like to have a back up plan. thanks...Jeff


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I like to have two of each fuse in the TT. I also carry two of the self resetting 12 volt breakers that feed the side slide and the carger/converter. This way if there is a short and the fuse burns out while i'm installing it I still have a spare. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You can buy most fuses at auto parts stores or even gas stations. However the 40A fuses are very hard to find. I've used 2 30A in a pinch once, but would reccomend you at least have those.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

x2. I just opened the front door of the converter, made a list of the 12volt fuses and bought two of each.

There are two heavy duty circuit breakers "up front" near the batteries. One provides 12v power directly to the slide motor, and the other is a "main" power going aft to the TT. In my unit they are outside exposed to the weather, and are packaged in soft plastic to waterproof them. They reset by pressing down on the plastic jacket.

One of mine suffered a small tear in the plastic jacket, and after a summer of roads under reconstruction in Yellowstone, gnarly roads in Glacier Nat Park, etc. the crud inside finally killed that special breaker. Of course I didn't have a spare.

Now I do! So get a spare big-breaker that goes near the batteries, plus spare 12volt fuses. The 120v stuff (microwave, air conditioner, etc.) are protected by circuit breakers in the converter box front. No fuses for the 120v stuff.

My stereo (a Jensen) has an in-line fuse in the back that is a PITA to access, and also has never blown. The Jensen is served off a line from the converter panel that has a 12v fuse. In my TT, that circuit has the bathroom lights and the 12v cigarette lighter-type socket on it, plus the antenna amplifier box. Thus the Jensen has two fuses (one in the panel for the line itself, and one in the back of the Jensen for the Jensen only), and with good luck and the creek don't rise, the converter one is the one that will blow if the Jensen develops a short.

Good luck!


----------



## TravelinTexas (Apr 30, 2010)

Great ideas, thanks for the follow up. Much appreciated.


----------



## jacqjacq (Jun 11, 2010)

I ended my season with breaker problems and am trying to replace them now. i need to make sure I'm re-wiring the two front breakers properly...yes, I should have paid more attention last season. Can someone post an image of these two breakers and how they're wired so I can spare a trip to the dealer?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine just have two lugs on them, inside the plastic wrap. Just put one wire under each, tighten the lug nuts, and press down on the top of the plastic to reset the breaker.

The nuisance is getting the plastic wrap open to access the lug nuts without tearing the plastic jacket. The plastic is not thin like saran wrap, but thick. It's thick, flexible, not transparent and is durable. But treat it carefully to get it open so you don't tear it.

The breaker is inside the plastic (for weather protection) so it's totally different from house electric circuit breakers, or the breakers in the power converter in the TT. You press down on the plastic from the outside to reset the breaker, i.e., once you've wired it in place, you do not need to open it again.


----------



## jacqjacq (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two 50A breakers and five black wires: one from the battery and one to jump from one breaker to the next. THen three wires going into the camper. I thought I had the order and location of wires on the posts proper but I'm getting smoke, so I obviously screwed it up. Anyone who can explain how to re-wire or to send an image of theirs would be great.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuses aren't the only things you should have spare of. The first thing I did when we bought the outback was to buy a parts box and fill it with fuses, light bulbs, screws, rubber latches for the propane cover and anything else I felt was an "expendable" small part. I keep it in the outback at all times.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't send a photo because of the plastic cover, AND the TT is in the storage yard 30 miles away. Sigh.

Arbitrary labels so we know what we're talking about:

Breaker 1: Terminals are A and B.

Breaker 2: Terminals are C and D.

Battery (black) goes to A. Jumper wire goes from A to C.
Now you have 12v "hot" wires at each breaker.

Heavy wire to slide motor goes on B.

Heavy wire to the TT power converter (it's the main feed into the trailer) goes on D.

You have a third power wire, right? I'd put it on D, also. The slide motor is a real heavy current drawing motor, so my TT has no load on "Breaker 1" other than the slide motor. I wonder what that's feeding? A second slide motor? I'm not familiar with your model--I have only one slide. If you have two slides, then you definitely want the two slide motors on different breakers. Murphy's Law says that some time, some where, someone will run both slides at the same time and if they are on the same breaker, pop goes the breaker. Of course, it'll be raining, too...

Good luck!


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

There is a lot of good info here, but I'm still lost. I can't find the breakers by the battery that is mentioned, I have the 270BH, would they be located under the underpenning?

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Panhandle Mom said:


> There is a lot of good info here, but I'm still lost. I can't find the breakers by the battery that is mentioned, I have the 270BH, would they be located under the underpenning?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy


They don't look like standard breakers because they are automotive auto resetting 12V circuit breakers. They are under the red caps in the left in this picture:









I would recommend that anyone messing with the wiring repack it so it's better protected from the elements:


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Nathan said:


> There is a lot of good info here, but I'm still lost. I can't find the breakers by the battery that is mentioned, I have the 270BH, would they be located under the underpenning?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy


They don't look like standard breakers because they are automotive auto resetting 12V circuit breakers. They are under the red caps in the left in this picture:









I would recommend that anyone messing with the wiring repack it so it's better protected from the elements:
















[/quote]


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Nathan this is great..thanks for the information and the pics. I did see those but did not have a clue they were breakers.

Thanks again,
Nancy


----------

